# Orion 2100 HCCA's



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a chance to pick 4 of these up for around 1200$-1300$. I've been told they all work. I would have to make sure for myself. Does this sound like a good buy? I couldn't find any recent listings on EBay. I see some listings and sells on google searches but nothing very recent. Thx in advance.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

It all depends on the condition and which series 2100 they are...the 1st gen Moon & Stars seem to be the hardest to find, the 2nd gen "Digital Reference" and 3rd gen "Competition" models are not as rare, but still desirable. .I've seen these go between $300 and $500, even more if it was MINT in the box. I'd say an average would be $400. If you could get all 4 for closer to $1000, this would give you more room for profit. If the seller will give you pics, post them here and we'll have a better idea of the value. I'd ask for gut shots as well...just to be safe.


----------



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

This is the pic I got. They don't appear to be "mint". Seems like they have some scratches and maybe the speaker plugs are bent??? I'd like to be able to sell 3 to pay for all 4 so I'd basically get to keep one for free.


----------



## Cobra 19 & 54 (Dec 3, 2012)

If they all work, It's a decent price, if you have to repair one,,, you've been had. If you have to repair more than one just give up hope of break even or profit.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I would be hesitant if it is all about one amp.I have learned that a good looking/operating 2100(no matter what gen.) is worth at least $500.If you were to take one 2100 and completely overhaul it with 40 new caps and a fan,you will have a amp for 20 more years as compared to these throw away chinese garbage.
You will be taking a chance with the looks of those 4 and not to think of the people you sell them to


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I watch the prices of these amps on eBay and forums and the prices I mention ($300-500) is what I've seen them sell for. Sure, some have gone for higher, but that's rare and not the norm (some have gone lower as well). I would estimate $400/ea for these, don't forget you'll have to figure on eBay / PayPal fees depending on how you sell them. I'd get him as close to $1k as possible to make sure you are able to sell 3 to keep one. I'd also get the guy to test them before buying. As already mentioned, if even one doesn't work, you'll be pressed to make enough on 3 to pay for the lot. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Well,if you want a good unit(at least 8/10)and fully functional(or even better,fully rebuilt)then you will need at least $500 to $750(rebuilt-caps/fan) for a good unit.I laugh when I see people asking $400 for a beatup piece of sh!t...I see alot of ebayers that are regulars asking $500 for a marble red 200 but when you look closely,its all chiped up.So what has it been through in real world use on top of all that?I would rather pay $500-$600 for one in ""MINT"" shape before giving some of these clowns my money.AND if one looks closely at the moon/star 2250,it has rust on it so you can be well sure there is alot of cicuitry mold(LOL) and bearing issues.
A well respected/inspected unit is worth the extra $100 in my books.
I have attached a couple before and after boards.The after have been fully inspected and all caps upgraded as well as the fans.They are awsome and ready for someone for the next 20yrs.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree with you, John, but the fact is he's buying 4 with the intentions on selling 3 to cover the cost of all 4. Since the conditions are from what I can see around 7/10, and the fact several have sold for less than $400 on eBay in this condition tell me the $1200 figure will be cutting it close. And yes, there are lots of people selling beat up junk on eBay, you should be careful as a buyer and do what you can as a seller to be as honest and upfront as you can be. Also, good pictures and make sure you clean the amp before posting it up all dusty. I can't believe how lazy some people are when they don't take 5 minutes to clean the heatsink fins :shrug:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

:deal:


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

D your not playing fair as you forgot to tell everyone that the amp is sold as is,not tested..was stored in a garage...it is scratched up pretty good(although it can be cleaned up to a 7/10)
It will probably have bad gain pots,dry caps,lazy fan,and dry switches,no harness so I would say $300+ shipping+$250/$300 for repairs(maybe) and you have a nice 7/10 amp for $650...
There is a difference between a 8-9.5/10 all gone over and ready to go for that kinda money than a 7/10.


----------



## Theclintonsx4 (Dec 28, 2011)

I didn't buy them, I thought it was a bit risky. I was watching that EBay auction as well.


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

I paid 850 for 4 in August/11... 2 of them look new, one is a 8/10 and one is a 6-7/10... They are all supposed to work, but I just have em chillen in my closet for now. Was going to put them in a new install but going to use my PGs instead, dont want the weight in this certain car.:laugh:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

That's a fantastic price for four! PM me if U wanna let one of the mint ones go...


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I would love to see pics!!!!

Right place,right time and with CASH pickup I presume.
You still have not tried them.


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

MCLSOUND said:


> I would love to see pics!!!!
> 
> Right place,right time and with CASH pickup I presume.
> You still have not tried them.


No, he shipped them to me in a HUGE Fed Ex box. it was like 5 feet long, lol... where he messed up was posting them on a Phoenix Gold site... not many peeps there care about old Orion as much as I do.

The site is down to access the old pictures from the sale ad, and the amps arent real easy to get to out of that huge box in my closet.


----------

